# Stronger's HGH and Peptides Log



## stronger4ever (Feb 26, 2011)

So I decided to start a log to see how this stuff works on me since its my first time using them. 

I'm planning to run 4iu's of HGH for 5 months
IGF1 LR3  on and off
IGF1 DES on and off
GHRP 6 and 2
MGF PEG on and off
CJC-1295(Maybe)

Right now I'm going to start doing 2 iu a day and increasing .5 iu every week until i reach 4. The last 6 weeks I will cut my dosage back to 2 iu(6 weeks before the show)

Today I weighted 226lbs. I'm 5'6-5'7 Bf around 13%

No training today.

I injected:
 IGF-1 LR3 60mcg bilaterally in my triceps @11 am
 HGH 1iu at 5pm


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 26, 2011)

Now my question is while i'm increasing my dosage should I still inject HGH twice a day or since the dosage is so low should I inject just once 2iu???


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 2

Injected at 11am(That's the time I woke up) and again at 5 pm

I havent gone to the gym yet, so I don't know how much I weight.

I noticed something yesterday after the 1st shot. I waited 45 mins to eat. After I was done eating I got extremely sleepy. I didnt eat a lot only 6oz of chicken and 10oz of cooked brown rice. This didnt happen to me today.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 28, 2011)

Weight was 224lbs. 

I trained Chest and Shoulders

Inclined Chess Presses  185*15 / 205*12/ 225*10/ 245*8 

Chest Press Hammer Strength MTS  140*15/ 160*12/ 180*10/ 200*9

Decline Press Hammer Strength MTS  180*12/ 200*10/ 140*15/ 120*12/ 100*10

Incline Chest Press Dumbbell  140 *12/ 120*12/ 100*12/ 80*12/ 60*10(Im dead lol)

Bent forward Cable Cross Over 60*12/ 80*10/ 100*8

Flys machine 190*15/ 220*12/ 235*10/ 250*8/ 280*6

Front Raises Cables 40*12/50*10/60*8/30*15

Upright Rows Dumbell 130*12/140*10/150*8

Machine Seated Rear Raises 130*15/145*12/160*10/175*8


----------



## Ravager (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool thread bro, a few pictures would be fantastic.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 28, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Cool thread bro, a few pictures would be fantastic.



I'll figure something out.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 28, 2011)

Goodluck! 

-T


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

Day 3 

I weighted 221 (I know I'm dropping weight fast)

I trained Shoulders and Triceps

Military Presses 4 sets

Arnold presses 4 sets

Lateral Raises 4 sets

Upright Rows 4 sets 

One Arm Side Laterals 4 sets

Cable Pressdows 4 sets

Laying down extensions 4 sets

One arm Reverse pulldowns 4 sets

IGF1 LR3 60mcg bilaterally PWO

HGH 1 iu morning 1iu afternoon (I feel I should be just doing it once at 2iu)

I


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

I slept like a baby last night, it was awesome.


----------

